# BSNL router: 192.168.1.1 not opening



## aytus (Jun 28, 2008)

hi guys . i hav got a BSNL router model WA3002G4 and have connected it to my ethernet card.. it shows connected at 100Mbps .. but it is always showing "accquiring network address" and when i ping 192.168.1.1 . it shows host unreachable.. also it shows "limited or no connectivity" .. i havnt got the password from bsnl .. jst installed my router yesterday.. but i think the web management page should open without internet coverage too.. cos its located in the router itself and not on the internet// if i m wrong ..please let me know.. if not then tell me how can i open web management page of my router// thanks


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 28, 2008)

Use a browser (Opera/IE etc.) and in the address bar use the address *192.168.1.1/ 
This should open up the modem/router config page showing a login. By default the account and password is admin/admin. Don't forget to change that later on.
Also the acquiring address part wouldn't be a problem unless you want to use your system in a LAN etc, where you may have to mention the alternate address .


----------



## aytus (Jun 28, 2008)

thats wot im doing. but nothing is opening.. thats wot my problum is??]


----------



## shri (Jun 28, 2008)

I think this is because DHCP is not enabled in the router. Also you must have set to acquire the network address automatically. Try the following:
In the Network Connections-->Local Area Connection-->Properties-->TCP/IP-->Properties, enter the following.
IP address: 192.168.1.6
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Preferred DNS: 218.248.240.23
Alternate DNS: 218.248.240.135 
Click OK in all dialog boxes. Now the connection status should say 'connected'. Open the router config page. There will be a DHCP configuration page under setup/tools. Enable DHCP, although the manual settings allow you to access the internet.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Jun 28, 2008)

Did you connect to net earlier. Coz there is a range limit of BSNL BB, it depends on distance from house. One of my friends living about 200 metres away from me doesn't receive connection. As far as modem configuration is concerened, you need to enable DHCP, then connect to modem, else by default configuration, you cannot access or ping your modem. Check in Ethernet properties, check pppoe configuration.


----------



## aytus (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks shri.. now its working yarr. appreciate your help.

well jst got my modem yesterday.. so im kinda new to networkin .. wud like if sm1 can clarify somethings..
IP address: 192.168.1.6 (is this the addy for my pc? like if i wanna connect my lappy i will use somthing like 2 or .3 or .4 or .7 in place of .6 .. rit?)
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0(this will remain same??)
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1?(all the traffic routed to this?? which belongs to router))
Preferred DNS: 218.248.240.23
Alternate DNS: 218.248.240.135 (have no idea wot are these ?? hw are you supposed to find these?? are these bsnl servers??)

wot is DHCP and how to enable it?? i know a lil bit about it.. like you store settings in the router itself and even if u format you will still b able to connect// can sm1 point me in rit direction to know more .. and also wot is port forwarding .. y is it used ??

i couldnt find the option to configure DHCP in my settings
where do you think it will be in this list, these are the options im gettin on web configration page:
 Device Info  
      Summary  
      WAN  
      Statistics  
         LAN  
         WAN  
         ATM  
         ADSL  
      Route  
      ARP  
   Advanced Setup  
      WAN  
      LAN  
      Security  
         MAC Filtering  
      Routing  
         Default Gateway  
         Static Route  
      DSL  
      Port Mapping  
   Wireless  
      Basic  
      Security  
      MAC Filter  
      Wireless Bridge  
      Advanced  
      Station Info  
   Diagnostics  
   Management  
      Settings  
         Backup  
         Update  
      System Log  
      SNMP Agent  
      TR-069 Client  
      Access Control  
         Services  
         IP Addresses  
         Passwords  
      Update Software  
      Restore Default  
      Save/Reboot  

thanks

Ok. Did sm research on portforward.Com. Vry cool site. Nw hw to enable dhcp to assign dynamic ip,s? And do i need to forward ports if im usin a single pc. Wot r the apps that benifit 4m port frwarding?


----------

